# Do you get sentimental about furniture?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband has finally agreed that the couch is too big for the living space that we have. As you know, we had leave our palace in France and relocated to one of the more expensive burbs here in the US.

Nice place but not as much space.

I think he's had this couch for the last 15 years. It followed him to London and then France. His cats have left scratches on it.

We also got rid of some matching bedroom furniture he had from his childhood. His mother exclaimed "but it's solid wood."

Have any furniture stories and sentiments of your own?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I love my sleigh bed! I bought it right after my divorce, when I moved into my new house. It's exactly my style and nothing like anything my ex-husband would have agreed to purchase. It's not fancy, it wasn't extravagantly expensive, but I would be sad to ever get rid of it. 

Other than that, the only piece of furniture I am sentimental about is a small marble-topped mahogany commode cabinet from my mother's family. It was purchased, among a number of pieces, by an ancestor for his new bride on their honeymoon trip, and is one of just a handful of items saved when the family home burned in the 1860s. It's been gracing various dressing rooms, bedrooms, parlors and halls in the family's homes ever since. It's currently in my foyer, sporting a lamp and the silver bowl we throw our keys and glove into. I would never voluntarily part with it.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

You know, my knee jerk reaction was to say I don't get sentimental about objects. I do not keep or collect much, and joke about how you could stick all my possession in a car.

But.... I do have this one dresser. It was given to me by a now long lost friend when I first moved away from home.

It's small, and light weight, so it was perfect for all my moves through college etc.

It's from the 1930s, has a pretty veneer and stylish art deco handles. It's been with me for over 20 years now, and I would like to hold onto it for many more.


----------



## Mrs. John Adams (Nov 23, 2013)

I have an old antique rocking chair that i bought at an auction for $2.50 when i was pregnant with my first baby. I refinished it and it is beautiful. That was 44 years ago...I rocked my babies and grand babies in that old chair...it will be in my possession until they pry it from my cold dead hands.

I also have my piano my mom bought me for my 13th birthday....it has been moved many times from state to state and even to Morocco when my husband was in the navy. 

I found an old wooden high chair in my MIL's rafters of her garage 44 years ago....she had used it for all of her children. I refinished it and used it for my kids and grand kids. it is 80 years old now and my daughter has it in her house. 

and I have an old cedar chest that belonged to my MIL...I don't know how old it is...but i think of her every time i see it.

We also have an old 1950ish Underwood typewriter that belonged to my FIL....we display it on a desk....

I have an old mantel clock that belonged to my great mother. It sits on our antique mahogany mantel in our formal living room. she used snuff...and there is a full container of snuff sitting on it.

So I guess I could say...I am sentimental about furniture.....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> My husband has finally agreed that the couch is too big for the living space that we have. As you know, we had leave our palace in France and relocated to one of the more expensive burbs here in the US.
> 
> Nice place but not as much space.
> 
> ...


*The Antique bedroom suite I've got now!

Mom and Dad bought it for me when I was 5. Hell, I'm 65 now! 

My older brother used it. I used it, my boys used it, and now I'm using it again in the dotage of my life. 

And lying in its splendor and comfort has all of those happy cherished memories of yesteryear flowing right back home to me! *


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

All my furniture is IKEA, so nothing to get too sentimental about... I'm waiting until I finally buy my own place to get "good" furniture. Although, I do have a small TV stand that belonged to my grandmother. It's not an antique or an heirloom or anything, but I'll probably keep it forever because it belonged to her.

There's nothing of my parents' that I'm sentimental about or have an interest in, except for maybe one thing. When my father's aunt and uncle were downsizing to move into a retirement community, my mother wanted their coffee table. She absolutely had to have it, and I had no idea why... until I learned that I had taken my first steps at their home, whilst holding on to that very coffee table. So that might be nice to have someday.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I have 6000 sq ft worth of Scandinavian furniture in the McMansion. When s-wife moved out in January, I asked her to take what she wants until we figure out the settlement details... Ironically she took nothing, and bought all her loft furniture from Costco . Likewise when the girls launched they got all new furniture as their "dowry".

I'm not sentimental about stuff.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

My wife and I are living in our 9th house and have lived in 13 different places counting rented apartments. We just do not get sentimental about objects. I can have memories without needing to have the objects present when those memories occurred. However I know that people grow attached to inanimate objects and see no harm in that. 

For us, each move was a chance to start fresh again. New home, new friends, new job and new furniture. We are married for over 46 years and all of our fresh starts have made our marriage wonderful and never boring.


----------



## Saige (Oct 23, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> My husband has finally agreed that the couch is too big for the living space that we have. As you know, we had leave our palace in France and relocated to one of the more expensive burbs here in the US.
> 
> Nice place but not as much space.
> 
> ...


Sounds like that sofa has been there through some memories! Did you find something wonderful to replace it with?

I have an antique chair that has been in our family for 4 generations, a child size rose mauled rocking chair. It's very sweet, I have baby pictures of me and pics of my parents and grandparents in rooms with that chair. 

It was almost lost to me once! I was prepping for an overseas move, putting everything we owned in a long term storage for a light move overseas. The chair wouldn't store well, I didn't trust leaving it in a storage unit. It was, literally the only piece of furniture I was worried about. I was going to ship it across the states for my Dad to hold onto while I was away, but instead a family member who lived nearby of my husband offered to hold on to it. So, on the final moving furniture day, she stopped by to pick it up and say goodbye. We had movers there, and.... a local resale shop had come by to pick up some furniture and odds and ends I was getting rid of. For whatever reason, the family member put the chair IN THE DONATION PILE, then left for her home. 

A day later, I get the call... "Oh, I forgot the chair, left it outside your house, should I come pick it up?" I freaked! I didn't realize she hadn't taken it. Long story short, after many tears, and phone calls, and mild panic attack... the resale shop employees first denied having it, then admitted they had it but refused to give it back, then gave me a HIGH price (TOO HIGH) to buy it back..... then finally the owner stepped in and returned it. Whew. Thank goodness for sympathetic resale shop owners.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Personally no, there is not one piece of furniture I have ever owned that I feel or felt sentimental about. Case in point, many many years ago I bought my grandparents home and much of the junk that came with it including a couple of mis matched bedroom sets. Most of the stuff was low end but there was one curly maple bedroom dresser that was beautiful, I kept it and moved it house to house. 

One day I helped some friends of mine move into a home they had just built, they were using the wife's grandmothers old bedroom set and I was floored when I realized that old dresser I had from my grandmothers place was an exact match to their bed room set, same hardware, same wood and finish. The kicker was her set was a bed set and high dresser, my dresser was a low dresser with a mirror, it was like I had the missing piece. 

So I gave them my grandmothers dresser, seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> My husband has finally agreed that the couch is too big for the living space that we have. As you know, we had leave our palace in France and relocated to one of the more expensive burbs here in the US.
> 
> Nice place but not as much space.
> 
> ...


I am very much the opposite of sentimental. We had a piano that belonged to my great uncle. It was no very nice. The tuner hated tuning it. One day he asked how attached we were to it. My reply was that we could not afford another. My son was playing at the time. He GAVE us a piano with a better sound board so he did not have to tune that one anymore. I asked my family at least 6 times if anyone objected. No one did.

Many years ago, my Mom gave us her mother's beautiful antique bedroom set. We did not sleep on a double but a queen. My Dad took out his tools and "made" the bed into a queen. My poor friend who was interest in antiques was aghast. It was just a bed to us.

Different strokes.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Very. Over the years I have replaced, inherited, been given, etc. and now my house is mostly pieces with a story/meaning to me. I like quality and special pieces and IMO most modern made furniture is blah throw away crap with little to no personality or soul, so most of my stuff is old. I have a few modern style pieces that are by known designers. My dining room table was great grandparents prized possession, my bed came from President James Garfield estate, a chair from Carnegie, ect.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

I try to keep my sentiments (attached to physical objects) to things that can fit in a tiny box.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am now a piece of antique furniture.
I keep my self buffed and shiny.

I keep myself usable, fit, in working condition.
I keep my sliding drawers clean, change them out daily.
I wash and polish my handles lovingly.

On one, this condition, no one, no thing kicks my spindly legs out from under me.
On that, I have no control.
I am a piece of guest furniture in our Lord's House.


The Host from afar-


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My great-grandfather was a carpenter and I have a porch bench and rocking chair he built. They're a little crude, because although he was a carpenter he may not have necessarily been a furniture craftsman. They're probably 100 years old at this point.

They're dear to me not because of my great-grandfather, who I never knew, but because they sat on the porch of my grandparent's farm house, the site of my happiest memories as a kid.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> My great-grandfather was a carpenter and I have a porch bench and rocking chair he built. They're a little crude, because although he was a carpenter he may not have necessarily been a furniture craftsman. They're probably 100 years old at this point.
> 
> They're dear to me not because of my great-grandfather, who I never knew, but because they sat on the porch of my grandparent's farm house, the site of my happiest memories as a kid.


*What I absolutely wouldn't give to go back to my Grandparents East Texas farm house, circa when I was only a young boy, just one more time! It was demolished in the 1980's a couple of years after their passing!

As I recall, the furniture was not ornate or high grade, but it was clean, comfortable and you could feel the love in every stick of it!

To this very day, I cherish walking all through that overgrown yard out on Goforth Road! 

God, how I miss that!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *What I absolutely wouldn't give to go back to my Grandparents East Texas farm house, circa when I was only a young boy, just one more time! It was demolished in the 1980's a couple of years after their passing!
> 
> As I recall, the furniture was not ornate or high grade, but it was clean, comfortable and you could feel the love in every stick of it!
> 
> God, how I miss that!*


There is absolutely nothing in my house that is over six years old (apart from people).I honestly don’t understand getting attached to inanimate objects,a chair is a chair, it doesn’t matter how old or whose grandma sat in it.
When I finally moved into my house six years ago I furnished the sitting room,a few of the bedrooms and the dining room just by using a firm that gets houses ready for “showing”.When we moved temporarily to London last year I was going to do the same thing but my fiancée wouldn’t hear of it,she wanted to go furniture shopping.
Unfortunately that day I was unavoidably called in to work and she had to go with my sil.
That was my story anyway and I stuck to it.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Andy - and a car is a car - it's for transportation. Doesn't matter what kind it is as long as it gets you there.  For some people that's true. For others not so much. One off the great things in life - people are different from each other  I like and respect the don't care about things comments. I'm one of the vain ones - I really like swoopy fast beautiful cars, and chairs that are more than just something to sit on.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

2&out said:


> Andy - and a car is a car - it's for transportation. Doesn't matter what kind it is as long as it gets you there.  For some people that's true. For others not so much. One off the great things in life - people are different from each other  I like and respect the don't care about things comments. I'm one of the vain ones - I really like swoopy fast beautiful cars, and chairs that are more than just something to sit on.


I’m not trying to say any old box will do to sit on,you have to be comfortable.
For the last few years I have been driving Benz station wagons purely for safety reasons and the room in the back for a dog or two.I used to drive the toys but now with a baby on board I value safety more than vanity.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I guess I was. After my divorce I molted and got rid of a lot of stuff. I did take some stuff from the house, mainly some loving room and a bedroom suite. The bedroom suite was the one my ex and I purchased. Every night when I slept on it I was reminded of better times with my ex. Since the divorce I have moved and molted again. I got rid of anything that would "trigger" me. I gave the chair and a half and bedroom set to my daughter and replaced everything. Now my house is largely full of MY stuff.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I guess an AMG E63 S is acceptable. 603HP gets my respect.  lol


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

2&out said:


> I guess an AMG E63 S is acceptable. 603HP gets my respect.  lol


I make do with an E400 AWD.


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm not very sentimental with objects, but I did inherit my great-grandmother's trunk that she brought over when she immigrated from Moravia. It's in surprisingly great shape, and originally I used it as my "hope chest" as a child and teen. Now that I am married and have a family of my own, I store her antique knitting and my reenacting gear in there. It's just a reminder to me of how far that object has come both physically and time-wise, and what that travel represents to me. I never got to meet her, but I've heard wonderful stories about what her personality had been like and it's always resonated with me. I plan on offering it to my daughter as a "hope chest" if she wants to continue the tradition, and if not, then I'll pass it on to whoever inherits my history addiction hahaha


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm sentimental with our hardwood furniture - or perhaps the memories and stories they evoke. We were in our 20s when we purchased these locally made pieces. The wood is unique to that area and the pieces made to last. We've moved around but the wood itself represents (to me) part of our journey. Location-wise and our time together. Hubs has suggested modifying them as means to update but I've resisted. They have scratches, heat marks etc. He's relaxed about such things, which helps me be relaxed about it too. Such as knowing a certain mark was a result of our home being filled with good friends... that kind of thing. Also a table he made himself. I love that too. Friend's baby took great fun in sliding a bottle cap across that table. My friend was horrified at the scratches it left. He laughed and found warmth in knowing that was a day we all sat around his table, enjoying good food and company and the baby was having fun too.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

**** no.....


----------

